# 125 gallon planted tank light fixture



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm looking for suggestion for lighting on a moderate to high light planted aquarium. With so much changing since I last kept a tank from wpg to par/pur I can't seem to wrap my head around it. So if anyone could suggest a good fixture that would suit this setup it would be great. I plan to use a substrate for plants capped with sand and injecting co2. I don't want to go crazy outrageous with price but don't mind forking it a little dough to get what best suits my needs. 

Thanks bunafireman825


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

depending on your pricing these may work?
4 x Reefbar Combo 3ft Aquarium LED Light Reef Bar 36" inch 36 108W Grow Coral | eBay
I use current truelumenPROs on my 180 and almost all of my other tanks.
the two lights seem very similiar but the reefbars are way more affordable.
The 4 @ 3 feet might only be 1/2 of what you need for medium high lighting,so consider you may need more .These fixtures are linkable and the power switcher(transformers) are cheap compared to currents($9 or $50!)


----------



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

With the selection that's available for those and my thinking that 6700k is right for plants (please correct me if in wrong) would the 50/50 be best or the 8k/12k be the best selection.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Any type of blue is for fish color as it has little value for plants.
I have 12k leds, but a mix of 8 and 12 would be nice.
With seperate power sources for strips you can use standard timers to ramp lights up and down.The blue does make fish color pop and is nice start and finish of the day.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I think LEDs with a 125g can be challenging. I have a dual BML fixture on one of mine. It works great but cannot imagine a single strip without something else to even the light out from front to back. Dual fixture works much better in that respect but can drive the light and price level up to where you may not want it. The larger the tank the more difficult the decision over standard fl fixtures. Just have to figure out what plants you want and what they need...CO2 or not, etc...


----------



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been looking into the BML lights but $1300 to light the 125 got high lights is a little too much for me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, they are not cheap. I know that many have done single BML on 125g tanks and I have seen pics of them. They now have higher light level fixtures, but again you have the problem with the single fixture over a pretty wide tank. It works better if you elevate it off of the tank to spread the light. I have a single BML on my 75g and it hangs about 4" above the tank. Works pretty well.


----------



## bunafireman825 (Dec 7, 2014)

It may be a viable option, I will be building a canopy to match the stand I built. I will just play with the height of the light. May just get one soon and hold off on plants for a few months.


----------

